# Comeback von Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens



## superfan2000 (21 Juli 2014)

Was sagt ihr zum baldigen Comeback der Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens?


----------



## vwbeetle (22 Juli 2014)

Ja oder wie? Oder was?


----------



## realsacha (22 Juli 2014)

*Die Tochter von Udo Jürgens?*


----------



## Trojanski (22 Juli 2014)

da hat die Welt drauf gewartet :WOW:


----------



## Franko2009 (22 Juli 2014)

Hast du extra das Posticon gewählt, weil du denkst, es würde sonst gar keinen interessieren?


----------



## Fuchs2010 (22 Juli 2014)

Das wird eine pfundige Überraschung!


----------



## superfan2000 (22 Juli 2014)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Das wird eine pfundige Überraschung!



Die Andrea Jürgens sieht immer noch richtig klasse aus. :drip:


----------



## Brian (22 Juli 2014)

Also ich würde mich über ein Comeback von Andrea Jürgens freuen,ich steh dazu das ich mir auch solche Musik anhöre obwohl da immer etwas abfällig über den Schlager geschrieben wird,aber mit der Toleranz ist das immer so eine Sache und bei manchen leider nur eine Einbahnstrasse,danke dir für die Info....


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Juli 2014)

Sie war weg?


----------



## comatron (23 Juli 2014)

Franko2009 schrieb:


> Hast du extra das Posticon gewählt, weil du denkst, es würde sonst gar keinen interessieren?



Vielleicht erfindet sie ja den deutschen Nacktschlager ?


----------



## picard (26 Juli 2014)

Also, abgesehen von Brian und superfan sind in diesem thread leider sehr abfällige Bemerkungen über Andrea geäußert worden. 
Das hat sie echt nicht verdient, zumal sie eine wirklich liebenswürdige Frau ist


Ich wünsche ihr Alles Gute in der Welt und das Comeback wird sicher toll


----------



## superfan2000 (5 Mai 2019)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Das wird eine pfundige Überraschung!



Die bildhübsche Andrea Jürgens war eine kleine Sexbombe mit einer geilen Stimme.


----------

